# NOW Skate-Tech WTF? / Freeride bindings for NS Insta/Gator



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got a Never Summer Insta/Gator 151 and feel like upgrading my bindings as well (still on a pair of Rome 390s from 2008). Looking for something more precise and freeride-oriented for around $300, but nothing too expensive or aggressive. Steeps, trees, high-speed carving, natural hits and the occasional park jumps. Won't be taking this board on boxes or rails. I was pretty much sold on the Now Drives until I saw just what exactly skate-tech is. They pivot like a see-saw on a bolt!? That sounds like it can't possibly be good for edge-to-edge response or stability in choppy conditions or when landing a jump. But hey, Jeremy Jones rides them and a lot of people seem to like them, so they can't be all that bad? I'm interested in hearing opinions for or against them.

Also considering Flux XF or TM, or Rome Targas.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Pointy Deity said:


> I just got a Never Summer Insta/Gator 151 and feel like upgrading my bindings as well (still on a pair of Rome 390s from 2008). Looking for something more precise and freeride-oriented for around $300, but nothing too expensive or aggressive. Steeps, trees, high-speed carving, natural hits and the occasional park jumps. Won't be taking this board on boxes or rails. I was pretty much sold on the Now Drives until I saw just what exactly skate-tech is. They pivot like a see-saw on a bolt!? That sounds like it can't possibly be good for edge-to-edge response or stability in choppy conditions or when landing a jump. But hey, Jeremy Jones rides them and a lot of people seem to like them, so they can't be all that bad? I'm interested in hearing opinions for or against them.
> 
> Also considering Flux XF or TM, or Rome Targas.


You don't actually feel them rock back and forth, but they add extra leverage to your turns and a ton of damping. Nows provide an unrivaled combination of response and dampness while (at least for me) eliminating foot fatigue entirely. 

I would swap the buckles from your Romes onto the Drive straps. Rome buckles are bomber.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Tried NOW bindings the first year they came out.
Haven't ridden anything else since.
Nothing comes close to the performance they provide imo.

Own original IPOs and original Drives.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^ What they said. 

I'll ride other bindings. But I can tell when I'm not on NOWs.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

^^ Yup, their performance and dampening is unrivaled... I won't ride anything else and have 5 pairs.. But yes, their ratchets and ladders leave a little something to be desired... But swapping them out for me is no big deal... The performance, dampening and foot comfort is well worth the ( minimal ) time and effort of making the swap of ratchets/ladders...


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Pointy Deity said:


> That sounds like it can't possibly be good for ..


Doesn't matter what it 'sounds' like, you should try and visualize it and then it starts to make sense (at least for me it does). So instead of trying to explain the physics behind it I'd recommend to check the video at https://now-snowboarding.com/technology/skate-tech. It does a pretty good job at showing how/why without going into much detail though.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

im kind of the opposite..on paper, it makes all the sense but when riding, I didnt notice too much. Dont get me wrong, they weren't a bad ride by any means. I just didn't notice enough difference to make up for the fact that I didnt personally find them as comfortable as burton, switchback and flux. Granted, I may not be "advanced" enough to notice the difference after only two days. but just my experience.

I haven't been on the targas, but love the DoD. You're probably familiar with how awesome rome bindings are. I've rocked a couple of different pairs of flux and have no complaints aside from a bit more chatter than other bindings that I've rode but nothing crazy. Also, if response is your goal, check out Ride Capo. Like a lot of ride bindings, its kinda no frills but super lite and tons of response.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I think I'm going to give them a try. Will report back with a review once I've spent some time on them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

From your list... I think the Now Drives are the best match.

Targa = really heavy and stiff.
Flux = 0 dampening.

Forget about trying to work around the Now 'technology'. It works like bindings. The products have been around for a few years already.

Drives are pretty awesome. 
Yep, agree: performance, dampening and overall foot comfort = k:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if your foot is 10.5/11 get the large as they're will murder your feet. even on some size 10boots they're too narrow.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Flux = 0 dampening.




This year’s new footon footbeds actually have decent shock absorption. New XFs are really impressive. 

That said, Drives rule.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> This year’s new footon footbeds actually have decent shock absorption. New XFs are really impressive.
> 
> That said, Drives rule.


Oh gotta check them out. I know they have a new footbed; doesn't look like lots of dampening, but it may be just enough.

Also they have a new ankle strap which looks like a definite improvement. 

Those were actually my only minor gripes with Flux (dampening and ankle strap). The older ankle strap is not bad, it's just not awesome. 

The dampening is pretty terrible haha I guess it's doable if you live on soft snow land or have young knees and cushy boots....


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah the footons don’t feel like they have much give in them but underfoot they do isolate the bumps well. This is compared to older DS’s teeth rattling harshness. 

And the ankle straps are indeed very very nice. The toe caps are, as always, excellent. 

So all in all I really like the new higher end Flux line. The lack of cushioning was what kept me away but no more. (Still not as plush as Now.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A thing to pay attention to, is to match the binding with the board. Last year at LBS demo'd a flight Attendent with the skateish (softer/looser model of Nows that the tent tech threw on...they were sloppy, loose and without a tight fast response. After a few runs took the set up back and give them my feed back and they admitted they should have put on a stiffer model of Nows for that board. Grain of salt...my only experience with Nows.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Could also be that they had the softer bushings installed. There are bushings of various hardness in addition to the different binding models.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I love my NOWs. Just wish they had more Women's models. I wear boots so small, men's models don't go that small, meaning, even the S men's bindings will be too big for me. I think they really nailed it with the Conda, even the ratchets and ladders seem to work better than on the Vetta.

That said, anyone know how to order Rome parts? Ladders and ratchets - and if they'll fit my NOWs? Got the idea on the forums and find it very appealing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Varza said:


> I love my NOWs. Just wish they had more Women's models. I wear boots so small, men's models don't go that small, meaning, even the S men's bindings will be too big for me. I think they really nailed it with the Conda, even the ratchets and ladders seem to work better than on the Vetta.
> 
> That said, anyone know how to order Rome parts? Ladders and ratchets - and if they'll fit my NOWs? Got the idea on the forums and find it very appealing.


Really? My sons size 5 youth boots fit ok, though just barely, in some small IPOs.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Really? My sons size 5 youth boots fit ok, though just barely, in some small IPOs.


Hmm, I'm a dumbass. Men's small bindings fit US 5-7.5. I could make that work.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Varza said:


> Hmm, I'm a dumbass. Men's small bindings fit US 5-7.5. I could make that work.


I'm going to guess finding the more high end drives etc in a small may be a bit challenging though if that's what you want.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Varza said:


> That said, anyone know how to order Rome parts? Ladders and ratchets - and if they'll fit my NOWs? Got the idea on the forums and find it very appealing.


Not sure about Rome, but I've put Burton straps and ladders on my IPOs and Drives.


----------

